# Knishes and Mushroom Soup



## Rebbetzin (Jul 1, 2010)

On Wednesday evenings I try to make a light, but nice meal before we leave for services.  Last night I made some really nice knishes (If I do say so myself!) and with it some Homemade Mushroom soup. 

I thought the plate looked pretty...







And we had enough left over, so tonight when my husband came home starving from Karate Class, I just heated it up for him!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 2, 2010)

Those knishes look delicious, but difficult to make.

The mushroom soup looks good too.

In fact it's all quite lovely.  My daughter is Jewish and makes noodle kugle and all that wonderful stuff.

Thanks for the picture!!

DonnaBelle


----------

